# Hardscape Planting Advice



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey fellow planted tank enthusiast.

Need some advice on planting this hardscape. I think i'm going with dwarf hairgrass for carpet but wondering what stem plants to use and where for placement. I still want the driftwood to be the focal point. I'm afraid if I use tall stem plants, it will overtake the driftwood.

Lighting will be 4 x 39 watt T5H0 Bulbs. I believe 2 are 6500k and the other two are 10,000k.

10lb Pressurized CO2 with milwaukee regulator

ADA amazonia as substrate.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Hmm.. I actually think jungle Vals would look great in your tank (fills a lot of space but it doesnt grow super wild) or hair grass montevednesdifsdfas (can't ever spell this, the longest type). I think you'll want a stem plant that is long, leggy and flow-y, otherwise it will start creeping into the driftwood (unless you're okay with that).


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Dou said:


> Hmm.. I actually think jungle Vals would look great in your tank (fills a lot of space but it doesnt grow super wild) or hair grass montevednesdifsdfas (can't ever spell this, the longest type). I think you'll want a stem plant that is long, leggy and flow-y, otherwise it will start creeping into the driftwood (unless you're okay with that).


Other alternatives that look great, fill in space, and stay bushy are the needle leaf java ferns. Super easy to keep too.

Or a little shorter you can try Blyxa Japonica around the base of the hardwood.

I know that it seems a bit odd, but I would move the rocks down away from the wood - in other words, provide some space for mid ground plants, otherwise they will just grow over and obscure the rocks.

Something like this comes to mind. Of course you don't have to fill in the right side.


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

One option , i think would work is a nice foreground carpet of Monte carlo wrapping around to the right back of the tank , Blyxa Japonica as mentioned by Rekon at the base & for tall stems behind the wood ,lindernia india or a small leaf Rotala such as Rotala rotundifolia for a splash of colour
https://www.google.ca/search?q=lind...=IzujV6epDeewjwT99auwAg#imgrc=CZhB3GQcQ6xu9M:


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

hmm, interesting thoughts. i do want to grow a bushy narrow leaf java fern somewhere.


----------

